# Skeeter pee virgin!



## WaWa (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok, so I'm gonna try this one out. Maybe it will be the first skeeter Down Under?? I have questions though. Do you have to use lees from previous batch of wine or is making a fresh starter ok? If so, which yeast is best? Also, i have hundreds of fresh lemons to squeeze, i assume this is ok rather than the bottled juice, which i don't think I can get in NZ. Oh and how long before it's ready to drink?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 22, 2010)

I find that Red Star Primier Cuvee or Lalvin EC-1118 works best. I'd recommend starting a 1 gallon starter using something like white grape juice to get a real healthy yeast culture going for a few days before dumping it into the lemon. 

Real lemons can pose problems. Other who have tried it often have a hard time getting it to start fermenting. Fresh lemons have something in them that yeast struggles with. You might try keeping the fresh lemon content really low in the beginning and then add a few lemons' juice each day until you reach the flavor profile you want.


----------



## WaWa (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Ta,
would apple juice do in place of white grape juice?, I can't get that either.
I'm gonna give it a go even so coz the lemons are just going to waste. If it kicks up i'll add water and turn it into a regular citrus wine, which I have had a lot of success with in the past.
Cheers


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 23, 2010)

Any available and fermentable fruit juice will work. Try to think of something that will compliment the lemon flavor if possible.

If you already have some experience with citrus wines, you're a step ahead of the virgin virgins. Good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## WaWa (Aug 25, 2010)

ok, just to clarify the measurements, we use metric here and I'm only used to converting to british imperial which is different to US imperial. The 32 oz bottles of lemon juice you speak of are about 946mls, or nearly a litre, in other words, a little more than the average wine bottle in size right? 
Therefore I need about 2.8 litres of lemon juice (Fresh) and the water added is about 17 litres, almost 9 times the volume of lemon juice???
I have 4 litres of lemon juice squeezed!
Thanks in advance, confused Kiwi. xxx


----------



## WaWa (Aug 25, 2010)

PS, I started a 5 litre batch of feijoa today, i'm going to use the slurry from that........


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 25, 2010)

WaWa said:


> ok, just to clarify the measurements, we use metric here and I'm only used to converting to british imperial which is different to US imperial. The 32 oz bottles of lemon juice you speak of are about 946mls, or nearly a litre, in other words, a little more than the average wine bottle in size right?
> Therefore I need about 2.8 litres of lemon juice (Fresh) and the water added is about 17 litres, almost 9 times the volume of lemon juice???
> I have 4 litres of lemon juice squeezed!
> Thanks in advance, confused Kiwi. xxx



It sounds like your calculations are correct.


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if Alliehas made skeeter yet. She's in NZ too


----------



## WaWa (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help! I haven't seen a mention of it on Allie's threads but maybe when mines done we can share it, oh, and Collette too!


----------



## WaWa (Oct 4, 2010)

Checking in...... Skeeter Pee is YUMMM. Very successfully made with FRESH lemon juice YEAH!!!


----------



## Bailey (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html

The above link (from another post in this forum) contains a converter for US, Imperial, and Metric - plus a lot of other useful calculations. I've found it very helpful.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks! I'll check it out


----------

